# Baby's Tears (Helxine Soleirolii)



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Has anyone used this? Any concerns?

Thanks,


----------



## mbrutger (May 23, 2004)

I have some in my 75 gallon and it seems to be doing fine. I think they have some in their tanks at NAIB.


----------



## AJ_Cann (Oct 6, 2004)

I've got it in most of my tanks. Quite tough, gets a bit shaggy-looking which some people might not like. Don't let it out in your garden or it'll take over!


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

Where can you get some? And how low does it grow? Looks good fromt he pics i have seen, but havent seen it in a viv.

Ryan


----------



## AJ_Cann (Oct 6, 2004)

Take a look at:
http://homepage.ntlworld.com/alan.cann/Dimitator.html
The groundcover in this tank is a mixture of soleirolii with Vesicularia dubyana and some Ficus repens.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

it rotts in my tanks pretty easily from mold. Killed it in a few days


----------



## bgexotics (Feb 24, 2004)

When I worked at the Aquarium Center in Baltimore, we sold it as an aquatic plant for aquariums. They sell plants through their website and I think they still get them. It is fussy in a fully aquatic habitat and required alot of light to do well, but maybe it grows better as a terrestial. A good percentage of aquarium plants grow better in semi-aquatic or terrestial habitats. I love it when I see arrowhead being sold as an aquarium plants and I have huge pots of it growing.


----------



## TimsViv (Feb 16, 2004)

The Baby's Tears that you see sold at Fish Stores and the Baby's Tears that you see sold in nurseries are different plants.

Tim


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

I bought some awhile back but never got the chance to put it in a viv and wound up neglecting it and I was never able to bring it back. But I really like how it looks and I think ill try it in the future on the other hand ive been told that it doesnt do to well in vivs.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2004)

*baby tears*

I just got in what I was told was baby tears by my supplier. It was listed as Pilea depressa though. Are there a few plants out there named baby tears?

Ken


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

*Re: baby tears*

I have baby tears or Hemianthus micranthemoides in my aquarium, which is an aquatic plant that can be grown emersed. The stuff I bought at a nursery is called Baby's Tears (Helxine Soleirolii). The descriptive tag reads:



> Fast-growing, dense, tiny leaves form foliage mat. Likes high humidity. HOW TO GROW: Medium light. Moderately moist soil Aver. wam home temp. 62-80 F


Regards,

David



Peaceofthetropics said:


> I just got in what I was told was baby tears by my supplier. It was listed as Pilea depressa though. Are there a few plants out there named baby tears?
> 
> Ken


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

*Glossostigma elatinoides*

Most aquatic plants are grown emersed because they ship better and are easier to grow without algae on them. Has anyone used Glossostigma elatinoides in their water features as a partially emersed plant? I have been contemplating this for some time. I currently grow it in my aquarium and it is such a lovely little plant that creates a nice low, lush mat look (with the proper light, CO2 & nutrients of course). I have heard that it grows really well in 2-3cm of water giving off slightly larger leafs than its immersed form.

Thanks,


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2004)

Aj where are u located in Britan? There is a neat plant i got when i was at my grandparent's house in Cornwall that grows native and looks like that. Maybe it's the same thing that lives in ure garden.


----------

